# Gravel Bike?



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

Is it the same as a cross bike with more road geometry (lower bottom bracket)? Or is there any other differences that I don't see. 

Are we getting so specific that we are going to make a product to market to each specific thing? Can I get one to work on crushed shale only? I am particular on my gravel.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

There was a similar thread last week.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

pherret said:


> Is it the same as a cross bike with more road geometry (lower bottom bracket)? Or is there any other differences that I don't see.
> 
> Are we getting so specific that we are going to make a product to market to each specific thing? Can I get one to work on crushed shale only? I am particular on my gravel.



I am afraid you would need a crushed shale bike for that.



Seriously, a road bike or a cross bike will do. I ride my old Secteur on gravel. I just put wider tires on it. Works great. Slower than my best bike, but probably a bit quicker than most cyclocross bikes for it.


----------



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks didn't see that post. I was just venting about how marketing try to exploit consumers into purchasing something they already have. I already have 2 cross bikes. I am hoping they will take me over all types of gravel and single track unless they invent a new type of gravel.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I took my road bike (with 25mm slicks) to Martha's Vineyard last week, and rode a few miles of sand roads. I couldn't keep up with my son on his mountain bike, but I was getting pretty good at staying upright while fishtailing around and bouncing off rocks (only crashed once, trying to get out of the way of a car). I can't say it was the best tool for the job, but it worked, and it was fun. With a cross bike with knobbies it would have been a piece of cake.

This is the first time I have ever heard of a gravel bike.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> This is the first time I have ever heard of a gravel bike.


 Rebecca Rusch? A special edition of Specialized’s new Gravel CruX?  Not cheap either


----------

